# TASMANIAN DRIVERS NEEDED!



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are a professional driver in Tassie, with a clean vehicle (Camry or better) consider a new income stream of better paying jobs.

If you are well presented, wear collared shirts and neat pants with polished shoes then you may be the driver we need.

Earn DOUBLE the current UBER rate from Hobart City to the airport. Be paid weekly and enjoy a step up into some interesting jobs they truly pay for your time and professionalism.

Call me on 0411211400


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone got friends that drive down in Tassie?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## A/avergage/Mongolian (9 mo ago)

I have a MY2021 BMW 2 series and have 5 years driving experience in Tassie


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

A/avergage/Mongolian said:


> I have a MY2021 BMW 2 series and have 5 years driving experience in Tassie


Thanks for responding! How’s the backseat legroom in a 2 series?


----------



## A/avergage/Mongolian (9 mo ago)

Sydney Uber said:


> Thanks for responding! How’s the backseat legroom in a 2 series?


Not a big one, basically it is a 4 doors coupe (Gran coupe)


----------

